# DVC Title Insurance



## Jo Jo (Apr 4, 2008)

I am in the process of closing my second DVC contract on the resale market.  As it relates to closing costs ... what are people's thoughts on getting title insurance?  I have heard that Disney will not allow ownership transfer if there are issues such as liens against the contract (although I suspect, liens on TS' are not something that is accepted/done), unpaid loans, etc.

I can't remember if I got title insurance on my previous deal?  Without title insurance, I am saving approx. $200.  

People's thought on potential issues of not getting insurance?

Much appreciated!


----------



## laxmom (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a link where I asked nearly the same question.  Full closing is with Title Insurance.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67897

Hope it helps.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

I sold a contract to someone and she took out the title insurance. She knew we were the only owners but she felt better doing that. 

I bought a DVC contract resale and the title insurance was mandatory with the closing company. So I have it, but I doubt I ever needed it.


----------



## Jo Jo (Apr 6, 2008)

The selling agent whom I am dealing with is Re/Max Properties SW Inc. in Orlando.  They are using the services of Timeshare Resale Closing Services Inc. in Kissimmee.  Apparently title insurance is not mandatory. 

Thanks for your responses ... much appreciated.

Regards,


----------

